# JVG is pushing to change the Roster!



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Chron.com 


> *Making it fit*
> Jeff Van Gundy said he might need to make changes to make the Rockets "fit," but emphasized the changes to consider would be to the rotation, rather than the roster.
> 
> "I am concerned about making us fit better," Van Gundy said. "I don't have anything specific, not because I'm holding something back. But I've thought long and hard about our team, and we don't fit right now."
> ...


Don't get too caught up when you are reading the text above. We are not getting D-Wade. Heats won't trade him. JVG is trying to change the rotation somehow. I think he is trying to trade away Howard (finally). JVG is trying to the team more balance.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Trade T-Mac


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Trade T-Mac


Let's not be so judgmental so quickly. He is still an integral part of our team.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I dont want to trade T-mac, but he isn't fitting right now.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

T-Mac is the cancer

Lets trade him for Jerome James


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

T-mac is fine but i wish he'd be a little less insecure about Yao. Everytime Yao blows up for 25 and up, T-mac goes CRAZY trying to catch up. (shot attempts)


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> T-mac is fine but i wish he'd be a little less insecure about Yao. Everytime Yao blows up for 25 and up, T-mac goes CRAZY trying to catch up. (shot attempts)


Hmmn, I guess I haven't noticed this "Evil Tracy" that yall are seeing??? I want the best guys taking most of the shots? You guys need to to chill, he is playing his way back from not playing for like 5 months? So is Bonzi, it will take them more than preseason to get their offensive rhythm and stamina? CHILL HOMES :biggrin: WE'VE GOT HAKEEM, . . . OOPS I MEAN YAO! They look so much alike when they're dominating. . . :biggrin:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The team will be in deep trouble if T-Mac is on the floor.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

on a semi-related note, i dont think rick adelman is doing anything right now.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Please stop the hate on T-mac. It's too early in the season for that. Mac is our saviour and Yao will be our monster. Please stop the hate.


----------

